# Archery coaches..lil help!



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

You guys might be be able to help, please read through the thread and give him advice, I believe Mathewsju picked him apart perfect yesterday, and gave some good advice, but im really looking for a good training program to work through his issues. oh yeah 12Ring is my kid.

thanks

hook

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1338170&p=1059113854#post1059113854


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

Some of the replys are spot on, the DL is a touch to long...1/8 to 1/4 and i know it can be tweaked but after struggling on a 5 spot target yesterday with getting hung up and not being able to get the release to fire..im thinking its mental issue.

at first when he got the bow..he was pounding Xs with it and shooting overall very good, so im not sure the DL is the whole issue.


----------



## Just aim (Apr 19, 2010)

If he is having trouble getting the release to fire he needs to go back to the blank bale. 

You cannot teach yourself anything if your conscious mind is aiming. It's hard to learn the "tactile aspect" of the shot if your trying to aim. It's either one or the other.


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

Just aim said:


> If he is having trouble getting the release to fire he needs to go back to the blank bale.
> 
> You cannot teach yourself anything if your conscious mind is aiming. It's hard to learn the "tactile aspect" of the shot if your trying to aim. It's either one or the other.


I agree, thanks.....trying to teach a 15 year old this is tough, he is back on the BB for a while.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

What type of aiming reticle is he using, i.e. dot, circle, dot/circle combo, crosshair, etc., and what type of power in the scope? Hang-up may be occuring because he is seeing too much movement in the sight picture and trying to hold everything perfectly steady before executing the shot. Execution should be firm and continuous regardless of movement, but that's not always so easily done. If using a dot or circle, may want to play around with a Specialty dual lens, a Tru-spot lens, or a BriteSite x-view lens system (can make/create your own diy version as well) which has no aiming reticles at all. Basically you just look through the lens at the white spot and execute the shot. You don't see most of the movement that is going on and therefore can execute the shot more smoothly without freezing up during the execution. Other options include using a circle instead of a dot (works for some, didn't for me, started looking at parts of ring and still saw movement that causes me to freeze up on the trigger), lower power scope, or a larger dot that just fits inside the white or even possibly just covers the white (less perceived movement seen).

Few additional thoughts anyways.

>>------>


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

Thanks CH, we found a form flaw, and he is working it out, he shot good yesterday 299 45X dropped 2nd last arrow, he is just using a pin, but a buddy suggested a circle on the lens also, so im going to find another scope housing for his lens and get a circle for the lens. he has a 4X lens also.


----------

